# Thich CA glue fumes



## penmaker134 (Apr 3, 2017)

This is about the third time I have glued a bunch of blanks togethere but at first  I thought it was seasonal allergies but from the research I did on thick CA glue was the fumes from it can cause a type of asthma problem that almost makes it hard to breathe feels like breathing through a straw and it causes a stuffy nose and bad coughing.  

I guess its like a allergic reaction to the fumes but has anyone else experienced this.

It also kept me up the first time it happend maybe only had about 5 hours of sleep of a 24 hour day the next morning 

Do also any new pen turners should might want to know about that if they use it because it is pretty dangerous glue.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 3, 2017)

Numerous people over the years here at IAP and probably many not on IAP have experienced the flu like symptoms. It will probably only get worse for you.

I turned for two years without a problem, then one day I got a sniffle. Two weeks later, I got what was like a sudden nasal drainage and flu like symptoms. Being the dummy that I was, I tried a third time to make a few pens a few weeks later and full fledge flu like symptoms including double vision.

After that, a Dust Collector immediately behind the lathe, a double filtered face mask. 

I am told that ODERLESS CAs work just as well as regular CA and do not cause these symptoms. I haven't tried it yet, but I will soon.


----------



## lorbay (Apr 3, 2017)

I use a fan or my dust extractor. Never smell the stuff.
Lin.


----------



## penmaker134 (Apr 3, 2017)

it just give me allergy symptons but def. gonna pick up a mask to glue tubes in for future only last about a week the first night is the worst cause it feels like breathing through a straw and it makes you not want to sleep.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 3, 2017)

CA fumes are bad news, I'm actually doing at the moment some Dwarf Banksia pod samples as an order and I'm getting plenty of those fumes that I avoid like a bad smell, I use a chemical mask but I have found that, one of the simplest and most effective ways to prevent to breath those fumes is to put a small fan on one side of your face so that the fumes that will climb up into your nostrils, is blown away to the side, preventing you from getting that bad stuff into your lungs.

Yes, loss of sleep is also one of my main reactions when I get some of it, I don't have (yet) any other nasty reaction to it and I can saw that I use gallons of the super thin CA per year, the soaking action of the super thin CA is what creates the smoke.

I have never used odourless CA however if it works well, I would suggest all of those people that know they throw a reaction, to start using the odourless stuff, better safer than sorry (and why I never follow my own advice...?):redface:

Cheers
George


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 3, 2017)

I had the cold like symptoms and switched to Bob Smith industries odorless CA at least 5 years ago and have done hundreds of CA pens and never had another problem. Try it you'll like it. I also never have any cracking with it. I only use the thin with craft foam as an applicator so little is wasted. This is important since you get half as much for twice as much.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 4, 2017)

I am not allergic to CA fumes (at least not yet), but I wear a organic vapor mask around applying it, and accelerator. I am not sure if it is protecting me, but I am just being cautious. I don't wear a mask when I an gluing tubes - I guess  am not that cautious.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 4, 2017)

EVERYONE can and WILL have allergic reactions to CA fumes. Given enough exposure of it. Some are more sensitive than others.  This is a very good case for ODORLESS CA, the problem is not there.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't get any nasal reactions to speak of with CA, but my eyes will water.  Like others, I usually have a fan blowing across my work, or I step to the doorway and effectively apply the CA outside the shop. 

 One thing I have learned, and I learned this quickly, don't wear your TrendAirShield when applying CA... it sucks the fumes right into your enclosed face and right into your eyes and nose.


----------



## tonylumps (Apr 4, 2017)

I use the Rockler Vac. attachment for the lathe For me it works great for sanding and CA.Actualy all pen work. I use Fien Turbo I with filter ,Bag and Onieda cyclone system.


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 4, 2017)

One of my trainers at the Center for the Blind is allergic to CA so I bought her a bottle of odorless CA.  Worked great!  No allergic reaction to it at all.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 5, 2017)

Have no idea what you mean by gluing blanks together. Are you trying to make one huge blank:biggrin::biggrin:

Switch to epoxy to glue your tubes in or glue them in outside.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Apr 5, 2017)

CA is bad news for my sinus and head.
Do not use the stuff any more.
There are a lot more products that are more friendly.
In my opinion CA sucks.
Cheers


----------



## Mikeyt (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow thank you for this info I was doing several pens with ca the other night and had bad stuffy nose and allergies just thought it was the time of year. Did pens last night with ca finish and same issues. Never thought it could be the ca.
Again thank you for the info now will be more careful 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## leehljp (Apr 5, 2017)

A NOTE - PLEASE READ:

I once bought a very nice pair of shoes. They looked great but I got a blister wearing them. I tried cushions for the spots that rubbed. Still blisters formed.

THOUGHT: I guess I should give up shoes forever!

That is the logic that happens too often with a failure or sign of a problem!

1.Ed Street has said, along with many others, that some ODERLESS CA provides a better finish and all have said so far that ODERLESS CA does not have the allergy problems. Give it a try!

2. Before Oderless, and after my severe reactions 10 years ago, I went though the stages of trying different finishes; Urethane took too long, 12 - 24 hours for cure; lacquer took too long, 12 to 24 hours for cure; Acrylic and acetone - another learning curve and other problems. I went back to CA, but with face mask, fan, and Dust Collector.

Because you get  a blister, don't "give up," maybe there is another way in some cases. I will be trying lacquer again in the near future along with a couple of other finishes (such as UV glues). Each finish has its own unique characteristics, and showcases a pen in different ways. CA "IS" quick, highly protective and lasts reasonably long if done right. I still use a CA finished pen that is 9 years old and it is in very good shape. Yes, try other finishes, but if CA fumes cause allergies, TRY ODERLESS.


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 5, 2017)

OK, who sells odorless CA glue?  Sorry, never heard of it but new to pen turning.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 5, 2017)

Also I will take what Lee said and go one step further.   EACH CA BRAND IS DIFFERENT.   

Woodchipper try classic nib. They stock BSI supergold. Also there is mercury which has odorless. UFO is another brand.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 5, 2017)

Ed & Dawn at Exotic Blanks also sell odorless CA...They sell the EZ-Bond brand which I like...


----------



## penmaker134 (Apr 5, 2017)

is the odorless ca still as strong as the thich ca glue for when you glue the brass tubes in


----------



## edstreet (Apr 5, 2017)

Depends on additives used.   If it's methox or some other ingredients then it's stronger. If it's plain then no its the same as ECA. Also keep in mind that the accelerator is a key part of the process and there is Crap accelerator, mediocre accelerator and great accelerator 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## penmaker134 (Apr 5, 2017)

I think I will stick with my thick ca glue with the bad fumes it's the only one that works for me but I will purchase a odorless one just gonna take the extra step and wear the mask and just glue them in the garage


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 7, 2017)

sbwertz said:


> One of my trainers at the Center for the Blind is allergic to CA so I bought her a bottle of odorless CA.  Worked great!  No allergic reaction to it at all.



You amaze me. Where did you find "odorless" cyanoacrylic??


----------



## edstreet (Apr 7, 2017)

Hobby town stocks it. As does Amazon, grizzly, RC graves, turners warehouse, classic nib, tn supply


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2017)

Everyone keeps forgetting about what I believe is the best CA glue on the market and it does not get mentioned much. But they too are a vendor here and as big of a player as others mentioned already. That is Satellite City glues. I use them all the time and have never had a failure yet. I glue many different materials together. I have not had cracking problems either. They too offer odorless CA. May want to check them out when looking too.


UFO User Friendly Odorless foam-safe CA glue from Satellite City Instant glues


----------



## edstreet (Apr 7, 2017)

I have mentioned UFO above in this post and in others


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2017)

edstreet said:


> I have mentioned UFO above in this post and in others



I will bet not many people even know what UFO (User Friendly Odorless) is. They probably think of an alien space ship. Attaching the name of the vendor to it will help identify it better. Their site also has a lot of valuable info on it and I have posted this a few times when CA glue questions come up. I will post a link again here. 

Frequently Asked Questions about CA glue from Satellite City Instant Glues

Your welcome!


----------



## edstreet (Apr 7, 2017)

Hobby towne stocks it


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2017)

Get it from the source and you know you are getting fresh supply. Just my thought. I always have bought from them direct and mention IAP


----------



## robertkulp (Apr 15, 2017)

Technically speaking, there is a difference between being allergic to something and being sensitive to it. Many people are sensitive to CA's vapors, but not allergic, although the resulting symptoms can be the same. Some of these reactions can be very severe.

Many of the reactions are caused by the chemical additives that most manufacturers use, along with cyanoacrylate. Some of their "proprietary ingredients" are hazardous chemicals which should never be inhaled. 

Even Mercury's M5T Thin CA (which is 99.9% pure cyanoacrylate) will generate irritating vapors. As you breath in small amounts of CA vapors, they will instantly cure when they hit your nasal passages and eyes. This creates a burning sensation, sometimes a very intense sensation. 

One of the easiest and cheapest ways to avoid this is to place a small fan such that it blows gently across your lathe - blowing the CA vapors away from you where they will quickly dissipate. Other techniques are to use a different CA. Some brands are more irritating than others. Also, using too much CA and/or Accelerator at a time can generate excessive vapors. Added to this, some brands of paper towels have a higher pH than others and cause CA to be overly reactive. Changing he brand of paper towel or using something else can be a big help.

There are some types of CA that are slower to react and inherently cause less vapors. The Flex CA from Mercury Adhesives has a much longer open time and generates far fewer vapors than some other brands. Their Odorless CA (M100F) and BSI's Super-Gold do not generate fumes or vapors at all like regular CA does. Odorless CA is very expensive, but it's worth it for those with severe sensitivity CA's vapors.


----------



## ivel (Jul 30, 2018)

Digging up the past but glad I did. I have allergies and in my 54 years on earth has never experienced an earache. 

I had 3 in the past 6 months, bought my lathe in January and started using CA. Mmmmmmm !!!!!  I'm getting headaches and I also have runny nose but with my allergies that's nothing new.

I have a giant fan that I put behind me and most of the time rig up the shop vac to "catch" as much fumes and dust.  

I live in South Carolina and it gets *HOT* here in the summer. All the safety gear is going to be murder in this heat but I guess I've got to pick my poison. 

Harbor Freight has these, wonder it I need something for "professional" ? 



https://www.harborfreight.com/p95-maintenance-free-dual-cartridge-respirator-large-67727.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/multipurpose-nuisance-dust-mask-with-replaceable-liners-94222.html


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jul 30, 2018)

ivel said:


> Digging up the past but glad I did. I have allergies and in my 54 years on earth has never experienced an earache.
> 
> I had 3 in the past 6 months, bought my lathe in January and started using CA. Mmmmmmm !!!!!  I'm getting headaches and I also have runny nose but with my allergies that's nothing new.
> 
> ...


 Nothing wrong with safety equipment and fans but try BSI odorless CA, hundreds of pens and never had another problem.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 30, 2018)

Neither of those products will work for you. If you are going the respirator route you need. P100 organic vapor mask. Look for the lead mold and asbestos label. 

Ca fumes builds up over time and best to use odorless like Supergold +


----------



## ivel (Jul 30, 2018)

wouldentu2? said:


> ivel said:
> 
> 
> > Digging up the past but glad I did. I have allergies and in my 54 years on earth has never experienced an earache.
> ...



I may try it but I really need a dust mask of some sort, because I'm reasonably sure it's gonna cause me problems down road.


----------



## ivel (Jul 30, 2018)

edstreet said:


> Neither of those products will work for you. If you are going the respirator route you need. P100 organic vapor mask. Look for the lead mold and asbestos label.
> 
> Ca fumes builds up over time and best to use odorless like Supergold +


 Ohhhhhhhh, I like the pink color. :wink:

Will this mask work for the dust as well ?

This might sound stupid but would odorless CA not produce the same fumes just without a smell ? 

Natural gas has no smell,  they add the smell to it so you will know when it's present.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 30, 2018)

No odorless is safe for allergic reactions. It’s a different chemical entirely. 

p100 means it filters 100% of the particles.  p95 means it gets 95%.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 30, 2018)

Also a P100 will strip the natural gas smell out.


----------



## ivel (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh, and the activator is terrible to smell. Fan or not, that stuff always finds it's way up my nose.

I've been using Stick Fast products, well because my local store has them in stock. They have another brand that has a white label with blue writing, I think. Looks like the old generic labels. Can't think on the name. They said the pen turners all came in wanting it because they read that it was supposed to be better than sliced bread.


----------



## ivel (Jul 30, 2018)

edstreet said:


> Also a P100 will strip the natural gas smell out.



Good for the sanding dust ? 

I was just using the natural gas as an example.  :good:


----------



## edstreet (Jul 30, 2018)

Stick fast uses acetone which is the worst you can get. The Rate that acetone causes CA to polymerize is very rapid causing it undue heat and to be brittle. A CA finish has better results when it’s flexible. Get the activator from psi insta-set. It’s one of the best on the market and not acetone based. It can be used with all CA’s on the market today.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 30, 2018)

When I apply CA to pen blanks, I turn on my Shop Vac to pull the fumes away. I have a window by the lathe but I can't open it due to the house settling.


----------



## ivel (Jul 31, 2018)

edstreet said:


> Also a P100 will strip the natural gas smell out.



Found one local. I HATE ordering stuff online. 

Thanks for the info. 


https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Medium-Mold-and-Lead-Paint-Removal-Respirator-Mask-6297PA1-A/202078789?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-206093695-_-202078789-_-N


----------



## edstreet (Jul 31, 2018)

Lowes. Home Depot. Among others should carry them. 

Here is a the differences.  https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npptl/topics/respirators/disp_part/default.html


----------

